# Mainline for spinning reel for Steelheading!



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

I'll be doing some float fishing this fall with a 10ft spinning rod and spinning reel, mainly throwing jigs and spawn. What line is the best for this application? I have heard fireline crystal, nanofil or sunline siglon fine float II. Anyone have any insights into this matter? All tips and advice are appreciated!


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

i'm far from the man to ask but what chrome fishing i've done i have always used trilene xl in 6# test with a 4 or 6# flouro leader.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

I've always liked the Pline brand lines for floatfishing. They are durable enough to stand up to moving shot up and down the line but supple enough to not get stiff in the cold. My favorite is the Pline Original in 8#. The CXX is good in 6#. 

I've used Sufix and Trilene in the red label and it works ok but is less durable and will burn when adjusting dust shot.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Your favorite 6lb test mono, and P Line or Seagar Fluor leader


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

The Blood Run floating mono is the best floating mono that I've ever run , I run 15 lb on a pin and several buddies that do the same , I've ran the 10 and 15 on a pflueger president spinning reel and no issues there either , floats good , mends good , very strong


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

Have'nt drift/float fished in a few years, but always used smoke colored #8 fireline, and #8 seagur flouro leader. Only problem i would have is rod eyes icing over when it got cold......that's when i'd quit


----------



## Worm harness (Sep 19, 2014)

In my opinion, Sufix advanced 832 15lb in high vis yellow. I always use fluorocarbon leader also in 15lb. Its great to be able to see the line so well, it is almost no stretch for good hook set, and if you bottom bounce eggs, you can feel every single pebble on the bottom as your rig drifts through the hole. The fish we get around here are over 10lb many times. I don't bother with super light stuff anymore like we used to use years ago. It really doesn't get make me get more bites, and it's heartbreaking to have a hog on your line in high water and it breaks you off in heavy current.


----------



## stormfront (Feb 18, 2016)

Worm harness said:


> In my opinion, Sufix advanced 832 15lb in high vis yellow. I always use fluorocarbon leader also in 15lb. Its great to be able to see the line so well, it is almost no stretch for good hook set, and if you bottom bounce eggs, you can feel every single pebble on the bottom as your rig drifts through the hole. The fish we get around here are over 10lb many times. I don't bother with super light stuff anymore like we used to use years ago. It really doesn't get make me get more bites, and it's heartbreaking to have a hog on your line in high water and it breaks you off in heavy current.


wh, what kind of rod do you use?


----------



## Worm harness (Sep 19, 2014)

stormfront said:


> wh, what kind of rod do you use?


10'6" cheap Browning rods I've had forever. For casting spoons spinners in the lake I use a 7' flueger med action rod.


----------



## allday (Apr 8, 2010)

Suffix hi vis yellow or orange main line


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Allday, 

Are you referring to suffix siege?


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

I like Damyl Tectan 8 or 10lb mono for my main line on my spinning gear for the rivers paired up with a 13 foot Raven Center pin rod. Used be a Pline guy but switched to Damyl. Its a way better line. Stronger with a thinner diameter, it casts amazing. Mostly use 6 or 8lb seaguar for my leaders even 4 when its crazy low and clear.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Blood Run


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Osmerus: for main line or leader?


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Damyl Tectan for main line. Seaguar flurocarbon for leader.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorry Osmerus right question but I meant it for 1morekast! I got your post the 1st time lol but thanks for the quick response


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Mainline dont matter. The invisible leader is the important part.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

Mainline is important for floatfishing. You want a durable line that limits losing floats. This was a big problem with the first generation floating lines. A line like an XL or "supple" will tend to crack in the coating (going back and forth through guides) when fished in turbid clay filled waters like we have on the south shore of Erie. You'll go through more of it as it will sink once the coating is compromised and you need fresh stuff. On the other hand, you want something supple enough that it is easy to swim the float. Too heavy a line and it becomes difficult to swim the float at a distance and hold the line of the swim without increasing float size and the amount of shot. Your goal while floatfishing should always be to fish as light and loose as possible.


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

10 or 12 lb mainline, floating is nice. Or braid above freezing temps and can be higher lb test. 5 to 8 lb fluoro leader depending on clarity.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I used fireline crystal. It spooks the steelhead. When they see the mainline floating down river they circle around the line. I used a flourocarbon leader to combat that problem. Dont think i ever had a break but i imagine over time it gets brittle like every other line. Im not a big fan of high visibility line. I like to be as discreet as possible. If there was an invisible mainline id buy it.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

My opinion, stay with mono. You need the "stretch" with a big steelie slammin your bait or lure then heading for L Erie!JMTCW


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

kingfisher72 said:


> Mainline is important for floatfishing. You want a durable line that limits losing floats. This was a big problem with the first generation floating lines. A line like an XL or "supple" will tend to crack in the coating (going back and forth through guides) when fished in turbid clay filled waters like we have on the south shore of Erie. You'll go through more of it as it will sink once the coating is compromised and you need fresh stuff. On the other hand, you want something supple enough that it is easy to swim the float. Too heavy a line and it becomes difficult to swim the float at a distance and hold the line of the swim without increasing float size and the amount of shot. Your goal while floatfishing should always be to fish as light and loose as possible.


I think what king says here basically says it all. It’s mostly user preference after you understand the purpose of your mainline while float fishing.


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

Main line for me should be cast able that's it. Should never break, and should be tuff. Cheap Xl big game for me. More thought should be given to swivel and leader.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

i guess while just casting spoons in harbor straight mono must be ok ?, i used 6 lb. and 8 lb. mono for this and it seemed to do ok.
if there are suggestions for leader doing this i will have to consider.


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

I agree mino would work but on my home water Salmon River. I throw spinners. My set up is mono to a swivel to 12lb fluro. The spinners used are Craig's lure I'll include a link. Throwing spinners can be a great change up to throwing egg pattern and egg sacs.









http://craigslures.com/


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Seems to me everyone has personal favorite baits, lures of some kind for them. From all the information I have read there is an abundance of things these fish will take. I'm new to the steel head but I have already caught one on a hair jig I catch crappie on . I talked to quite a few old timers one day at a harbor and from what I gather they will hit a lot of different baits if you get it in front of them I just need to study the line subject a little further.


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

I should say. I use a pin also. The spinner is my change up. Though


----------

